# PS3 Help please !!!



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Well will keep it short n sweet, but dh has his new 'toy' ps3 bought today, new and sealed. 
Have put a game in it and it says 'Your HDD has insufficient memory you need 419mb to complete the set up, free some memory then blah blah blah!'
He's messed with the internal memory card set up umpteen times, and i've read the book (girls do!) but still no wiser. 
Can anyone help? 
Tony ... where are ya? You know about these things!


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

> Some users of the North American version of Ratchet & Clank® Future: Tools of Destruction™ may encounter the following error message when attempting to load the game for the first time:
> 
> Your HDD has insufficient space, you need 419 MB in order to initialize the set up of this game. Please create some free space and try again.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Thanks Tony, knew you'd be able to help! Techy wizzard that y'are! 
Will update ya in a bit! Thanks again


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Oh and get a tee shirt on, you'll freeze!


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Thank you Tony, all sorted.


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

no worries - its a bug with the software... not the PS3


----------

